

Ruby: Singletons, Threads, and Flexibility - bleonard
http://www.bleonard.com/blog/2013/01/18/singletons/

======
tszming
Interesting and useful.

(I have seen so many posts discussing programming stuffs here without a single
line of code and you are offering real suggestion and giving back to the
opensource community, you've done a great job, thanks.)

------
bstar77
Wow, the comments were incredibly useful as well.

------
lloeki
For some reason the portrait on the left made me extremely uneasy, to the
point I removed it from the DOM.

~~~
bleonard
Ha. The Jekyll theme (changeable) or my face (less changeable)?

~~~
vidarh
The "faded out" state actually manages to draw _more_ attention to it, which
isn't great when trying to focus on the article.

~~~
lloeki
Also, the whole design is flat and minimalist, to the point the portrait just
looked uncanny and baroque, with a lot of pop out.

------
buddhistpirate
Very good post. We started using VCR recently in our tests but somehow have
avoided this issue. However as we clean up our old tests I'm sure we'll see
this; but now I know to avoid it. Great discussion with the VCR dev too.

------
VeejayRampay
Great post, really interesting read.

(As a side note, you might want to provide syntax highlighting for all the
code snippets on that page it makes it so much easier on the eyes).

~~~
bleonard
Done. Thanks for the tip!

------
monochromatic
_Check this out and vote it up on Hacker News if you found this useful._

Ugh.

~~~
bleonard
I'm new around here. Not acceptable? Seems like something I've seen before.

~~~
orangethirty
It is acceptable. Though the wording could be done differently to avoid
comments like the one above.

Instead, include the following:

 _Discuss on Hacker News._

When we discuss something here, upvoting/downvoting plays an essential part is
controlling where the conversation heads. So asking for people to upvote is
not as positive as inviting them into the discussion.

By the way, welcome. Good post.

~~~
bleonard
Thanks for taking time to explain some of the etiquette. I appreciate it.

~~~
69_years_and
I thought your title was fine, the content was dandy, its just that some one
was having a bad day. Keep up the useful submissions. BTW - like your site
layout, esp the faded sidebar, it makes the content stand out more.

------
apoorvparijat
Interesting read, Brian!

------
kine
Great post, Brian!

